# Cambridge, OH - Trudy, GORGEOUS!



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12702035

Guernsey Co DP, Trudy, 2 yrs, nice dog








[/img]


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

WOWZA!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I am drooling!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Hello gorgeous!

If we can get her to Wooster, OH I can commit to her.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

she is no longer listed, does anyone know if she was adopted?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

The listing must be having issues. I had to click on it multiple times before it came up.


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

It would do that for me, then I would click again and she would appear..? Not sure why??


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I think they were updating their listings. She's no longer listing on their website. I hope she wasn't pts. I notice other dogs have "pending" or "rescued" next to their names. :-(

http://search.petfinder.com/shelterSearc...preview=1&sort=


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI think they were updating their listings. She's no longer listing on their website. I hope she wasn't pts. I notice other dogs have "pending" or "rescued" next to their names. :-(
> 
> This shelter is pretty good about finding them homes unless things have changed since I dealt with them. I hope she found a home.
> 
> http://search.petfinder.com/shelterSearc...preview=1&sort=


----------

